# Bucket Light for camping



## usc529 (Sep 28, 2011)

How to build a bucket light - YouTube


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL!!! I have been using one of these for years!!! Great conversation piece!!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Was that a Dora band aid on the guy's finger? Hahahaha!!!

But seriously, it's a cool idea if you're camping with a trailer or motorhome. But if you're going tent camping, it can be quite a problem to find a socket to plug it in the middle of a forest.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

edwin... you don't bring an extension cord when you camp? 

I'm guessing this is intended for campsites with electricity and you have plenty of room in your vehicle to carry this thing. When I camp I try and downsize. This is pretty much out of that intention. Have fun with it, folks!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Artmart: Nope. I usually do tent camping and work doesn't give me the benefit of spending more than just a few days for it.


----------



## larr-bear (Oct 2, 2011)

*im making one for my tent*

every campsite we go to has electricity for tent campers.


----------



## shahmeer (Jan 2, 2022)

I use one from https://backyardmash.com/camping/best-solar-powered-camping-lanterns/ and i love it.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

The bucket light looks like an interesting example of backwoods engineering...

For a more finished appearance;
I tend to "roll my own" DIY.

Here's one that I made up back in the 1980's or 90's for use with Compact fluorescent "bulbs" When more effecient LED bulbs came out the change was an obvious one.









I expect to use a larger tent this year so I made a second version (some of the original parts are no longer available).








for the porch.; using a 350 to 400 lumen 2700K (more comfortable for these old eyes) LED bulb (still 120 volts (to reduce voltage drops on long wire runs).

Every campsite I inhabited since the early 1990s has had (noiseless) electricity ... (also DIY)...
Giving me access to 12 and (with an inverter) 120 volts AC in the tent and using standard 120 volt plugs, outlets and sockets that anyone can deal with.









It can be recharged with solar panels but shady campsites are much preferred (not good for solar)... approximately 11 pounds, 12 Volts, 50 AH, LiFePo4.

Enjoy!


----------

